# To Wanderer,can u please guide me....



## doctor1 (Apr 24, 2010)

This is my post i will be glad if you could reply me in detail you are doing a great job i really appreciate your efforts .

My question is my fiance is on PR and i have a 456 short stay business visa going for AMC australian medical council exam .
we are planning to get marry just after my exam in Australia .
My visa is of just 3 months can it be change to another visa after i get marry to an Australian PR holder girl or do i have to come back to my country and have to apply for another visa .If it can be changed in Australia what type visa i will get can i work on that visa . 
Please help me in this regard. 
Regards 
Doctor1


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

doctor1 said:


> This is my post i will be glad if you could reply me in detail you are doing a great job i really appreciate your efforts .
> 
> My question is my fiance is on PR and i have a 456 short stay business visa going for AMC australian medical council exam .
> we are planning to get marry just after my exam in Australia .
> ...


'
Really a duplicate of what you have on your other thread Doc and have answered there for you.


----------

